# Windows 7 Installation auf Eee PC



## Mabrö (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken (vor meinem Desktop-PC) zunächst mein Netbook mit Windows 7 auszurüsten. Hat das schon irgendwer gemacht und kann seine Erfahrungen posten? 
Wie siehts mit dem Treiber Support aus, erkennt Windows 7 alle Funktionen etc.?

Wie siehts mit der Installation selbst aus? Kann man unter Win XP einen bootfähigen USB Stick mit Windows 7 erstellen? Was benötigt man noch außer der Installations-DVD?


----------



## midnight (24. Oktober 2009)

Kauf doch mal die aktuelle PCGH, da stehts mein ich drin 
Öhm, ich meine das Tool um 7 auf den Stick zu bannen sollte auch unter XP laufen.
Das Ding funktioniert so weit ich weiß (weiß ja nicht welchen du genau hast). Hätte die Google aber auch sagen können (=

so far


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2009)

ist es nicht so, dass es sogar die 32bit-version von 7 nur deswegen gibt, weil die 64bit auf den meisten netbooks nicht laufen würde? ^^


----------



## Braineater (28. Oktober 2009)

windows 7 soll eigentlich ziemlich problemlos auf netbooks laufen.Wäre aber schon gut wenn man 2gb ram dazu verbaut hat da w7 trotzdem noch etwas hungriger als xp ist.
neben w7 brauhcst du natürlich noch die treiber für mainboard(intel Inf Chipsatz Treiber), Sound( meist Realtec HD), Grafik (Intel GMA Treiber), LAN,WLAN und touchpad.
musst vorher mal schauen was du für komponenten verbaut hast

mfg


----------



## Mabrö (29. Oktober 2009)

Das ist mir theoretisch alles schon klar. Ich hoffte nur, dass jemand Windows 7 schon auf seinem Eee PC installiert und mir sagen inwieweit diese Theorie auch in der Praxis funktioniert.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. November 2009)

Hi Mabrö,

ich nutze einen EEE 1000H unter Windows Seven Home Premium es funktioniert alles, bis auf die Funktionstasten für den Lautstärkepegel und die Auflösungumschalttaste. Für Beide spielen die Treiber nicht mit. WLAN, LAN und Touchpad-Treiber installiert Windows Seven selber mit. Grafik und Sound zwar auch, aber die habe ich zum Beispiel lieber selber noch einmal nachinstalliert. Für das Internet und ein bisschen Office reicht dann auch ein GiByte RAM. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Speedguru (1. November 2009)

Hallo, 

Ich habe Windows 7 Home Premium auf dem EEE PC 1000HE am laufen.
Funktioniert alles super!
Microsoft bietet Windows-7-Installationstool für USB-Sticks an - Update: Anleitung - Microsoft Windows 7, USB-Stick, Installation, Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool
so kannste win 7 installen auf ein USB Stick.
Wenn du XP draufbehalten willst, einfach alle Daten von der CD aufn USB Stick, reinstecken, starten, fertig!
Ich musste natürlich noch paar treiber laden, aber nun funzt alles gut.

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Mabrö (5. November 2009)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten, damit kann ich was anfangen! Werde dann am Wochenende wohl auch mal den Schritt wagen


----------



## Speedguru (5. November 2009)

Gut, tu das! Also im Grunde genommen ist alles ganz einfach! 
Sonst kannste ja fragen!

Ich wünsch dir schonmal viel Spaß!!

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Clastron (5. November 2009)

Also ich habe Windows 7 Ultimate 32x auf meiner 2. Festplatte und auf der 1. Windows Vista Ultimate 64x.
Die Installation hat suber geklappt, keine Fehler, ging schnell......
Vom Betriebssystem selber auch alles suber..


----------



## Hininator (6. November 2009)

Hi!
Ich habe einen eeepc 1000h (standardausführung mit 1 GB RAM) und habe von meiner uni eine win 7 pro lizenz, die ich gerne draufmachen würde. auf meinem desktop bin ich mit win 7 sehr zufrieden. 
nun meine frage: 
kann schon jemand was zur akku laufzeit unter win 7 auf dem 1000h sagen? 
habe bisher nur sehr wiedersprüchliche aussagen gefunden (von "läuft viel länger" bis "die hälfte weniger laufzeit" was alles dabei) und diese meistens auch nur für die nachfolgemodelle. 
die meisten  tests waren auch mit der beta von win 7, deswegen hoffe ich, dass microsoft da vielleicht noch was optimiert hat und sich win 7 für netbooks wirklich lohnt...


greetz

Jan


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. November 2009)

Hallo Hininator,

willkommen im Forum.
Also es stimmt schon, dass der EEE PC 1000 an Akkulaufzeit verliert. Wie viel kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da mein Akku schon nicht mehr der Beste ist und auch unter XP nur noch fünf bis fünfeinhalb Stunden mit WLan und zweit tiefster Beleuchtungsstärke lief. Win Seven zeigt mir meistens noch viereinhalb Stunden an.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Hininator (6. November 2009)

Danke fürs Willkommen! 
Hast du denn Win 7 in der Ursprungsconfig laufen oder hast du auch ein paar Dienste "ausgemistet" und z.B. Aero abgeschaltet?
Da läuft ja einiges im Hintergrund mit, was man auf 'nem Netbook nicht zwingend braucht.

Greetz

Jan


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. November 2009)

Hi,

ich hab an den Energieeinstellungen gearbeitet. Sonst hab ich noch nichts großartig gemacht.

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Mabrö (11. November 2009)

So habe Windows 7 Professional gerade installiert. Lade jetzt noch die Treiber von der Asus HP nach und dann mal schauen. Bislang sieht alles gut aus.


----------



## Mabrö (11. November 2009)

Mittlerweile habe ich alle Treiber installieren können, was etwas kniffeliger war als ich dachte. Denn nach der Installation der Touchpad und Hybrid Engine Treiber gab Windows 7 endlos viele Fehlermeldungen heraus.

Somit war ein BIOS Update notwendig, was alle Fehler beseitgt hat. Jetzt funktioniert alles reibungslos. Allerdings habe ich bei Asus keinen Treiber für das Eee Pc Tray Utility gefunden. Habt ihr den weggelassen oder habt ihr irgendwo einen Treiber gefunden?

Und die zweite Frage, die Oberfläche sieht ja wirklich top aus aber sind bei euch die Icons in der Taskleiste für Akkuzustand, Lautstärke und WLAN auch so hässliche weiße Symbole? Die passen gar nicht zum Rest und wirken noch billiger als bei Win XP.



Hininator schrieb:


> Danke fürs Willkommen!
> Hast du denn Win 7 in der Ursprungsconfig laufen oder hast du auch ein paar Dienste "ausgemistet" und z.B. Aero abgeschaltet?
> Da läuft ja einiges im Hintergrund mit, was man auf 'nem Netbook nicht zwingend braucht.
> 
> ...



Was hast du denn da z.B. alles abgeschaltet?


----------



## Hininator (11. November 2009)

Hi!

Habs am Wochenende endlich installiert und seit gestern läuft er auch mit 2GB RAM.

Hatte das Bios Update (2204) schon vor der Installation drauf, von daher hatte ich keine Probleme.
nach der Installation waren ALLE Treiber installiert, es gab nichts, wo die Treiber fehlten. Dennoch hab ich, bis auf den AHCI Treiber alles, was auf der ASUS Seite an Win7 Treibern drauf war, noch mal neu installiert, um sicher zu gehen, und weil ich annehme, dass diese Treiber aktueller und damit auch optimierter sind.
Damit die Fn-Tasten etc funktionieren bin ich folgendermaßen vorgegangen (bisschen nach unten scrollen):
Erst den *KB Filter* Installieren und neustarten
dann *das Hotkey Service Utility*, dann neustarten und zum Schluß
*die Super Hybrid Engine.* Falls das System nciht vorher frisch aufgesetzt wurde, müssen vorher alle ACPI Treiber und die SHE deinstalliert werden. Genaueres steht in dem verlinkten Thread drin.
Danach lief bei mir alles super, ohne je eine Fehlermeldung gesehen zu haben! 

Hab dann, nach dem RAM-Upgrade außerdem den Systemkernel komplett in den Arbeitsspeicher ausgelagert und die Auslagerungsdatei ausgeschaltet. Bis jetzt gibt's keine Probleme und es läuft alles auch recht flott (nicht langsamer als XP beim Fenster/Programme öffnen und dabei noch höherer Bedienkomfort) - Für mich ist das Netbook jetzt jedenfalls so, wie es immer sein sollte!

Was die Dienste angeht, hab ich auch noch nicht so viel gemacht.
Hab nur das Mediacenter deinstalliert, und, wenn du nicht unbedingt die Media Sharing Dienste nutzen willst, kann man die auch problemlos beenden. 

Ansonsten hab ich bisher auch nur mit den Energieeinstellungen rumgespielt und in Verbindung mit der SHE komm ich fast annähernd an meine "alte" 
Akkulaufzeit (gefühlt, da Windows die Laufzeit ja anch jedem Laden neu berechnet, und die Werte meines Erachtens ziemlich schwanken, bis sie sich eingependelt haben). Aber im Energiesparmodus von Windows und meistens mit "Auto-Power Saving" bzw. High Performance hab ich einen guten Kompromiss aus Laufzeit und Performance.

Wie gesagt, bin hochzufrieden mit dem Ding, so wie er jetzt ist, und jetzt brauch ich mich auch nciht mehr vor den Apple-Leuten an meiner Uni verstecken! 

Greetz
Jan


----------



## nichtraucher91 (12. November 2009)

funktionieren bei dir dann auch die FN-Tasten für die Lautstärke und die Displayauflösungsumschaltung? 


lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Mabrö (12. November 2009)

Die Hotkeys funktionieren bei mir aber auch.


----------



## Hininator (12. November 2009)

jo, alle hotkey und fn-keys laufen. auflösung geht auch, allerdings kann ich nur zwischen 800x600 und 1024x600 umschalten. wenn ich allerdings einen beamer oder zweiten monitor anschließe, klappt auch die 1024x768 compressed, bzw nicht-compressed auf dem zweiten monitor.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. November 2009)

So bei munkelte nur das Touchpad noch ein wenig rum, aber das ist nun auch Geschichte. Hab die Treiber einfach über den Gerätemanager installiert. Sonst funktioniert alles. 

Danke für den Link Hininator.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------

